# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  AdBlock стал показывать «приемлемую» рекламу и продался неизвестному лицу

## CyberWriter

AdBlock, популярное расширение, блокирующее рекламу в Chrome и Safari, было продано неизвестному покупателю. Сообщение о продаже спрятано в чейнджлоге его сегодняшнего апдейта.

Основатель AdBlock Майкл Гандлах написал, что с сегодняшнего дня расширение по умолчанию не будет блокировать «приемлемую» рекламу из списка EyeO и как бы между делом упоминул, что продал свою компанию и больше не будет в ней работать, передает iguides.ru.

Кому был продан AdBlock и за какую сумму, неизвестно. Команда, работающая над расширением, заявила, что новый владелец предпочитает не раскрывать своего имени.

Расширение AdBlock существует с 2009 года, за это время его пользователями стали 40 миллионов человек. Оно бесплатное, но после его установки открывается страница, где пользователю предлагается совершить добровольное пожертвование.

http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-10-02/16963

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

"По умолчанию" - не будет. 
Но опция "Отключить показ рекламы полностью" (включая приемлемую) в опциях настройки расширения присутствует.

----------

